
The 25 Best Films of the 21st Century - a_d
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/06/09/movies/the-25-best-films-of-the-21st-century.html
======
Zekio
Being less than a fifth way through the 21st Century, I would say this one is
a bit premature

------
herickson123
Can't even view article without always jumping to top. Must be one of those
annoying paywall features.

